# Paris Hilton – Gefängnis-Deal à la Charlie Sheen?



## Mandalorianer (18 Sep. 2010)

*Paris Hilton – Gefängnis-Deal à la Charlie Sheen?*

Was bekommt man in Hollywood, wenn man sich mit Drogen erwischen lässt und einen Polizisten belügt? Richtig! Jede Menge PR, Bewährung und eine Geldstrafe! 
Angeblich wurde der Hotelerbin ein Deal von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Las Vegas angeboten. Wenn sie sich am 27. Oktober 2010 schuldig im Sinne der Anklage bekennt, muss sie keine Gefängnisstrafe befürchten.
Offiziell bestätigt wurde der Deal noch nicht, aber eine Sprecherin der Staatsanwaltschaft verriet: „Der Besitz von verbotenen Substanzen ist ein Kapitalverbrechen. Die Strafe dafür kann sich von einem bis zu vier Jahren Gefängnis erstrecken.“ Zusätzlich könnte Miss Hilton eine Geldstrafe „von bis zu 5000 Dollar“ erwarten und ihre Strafe wird höchstwahrscheinlich „zur Bewährung ausgesetzt“.



*Paris Hilton betreibt Imagepflege nach dem Drogenskandal
Anstatt von einer Party zur nächsten zu hoppen, zeigt sich Paris jetzt lieber in der Natur mit Pferden.
*

Paris hatte sich nach ihrer Verhaftung aus dem Rampenlicht zurückgezogen und auch auf ihrer Twitter-Seite findet man nur Bilder, die wohl das Image des It-Girls aufpolieren sollen. Kann es also sein, dass die Hotelerbin wieder einmal davon kommt? Bereits Schauspieler wie Charlie Sheen sind durch ihre Schuldbekenntnisse vor Gericht einer Gefängnisstrafe entkommen . „Das spart dem Staat jede Menge Geld ein“, wusste damals ein Insider zu berichten.

Genaueres werden wir sicherlich erst am 27. Oktober 2010 erfahren. Dann hat Paris ihre erste Anhörung in Las Vegas.

Gruss Gollum


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Sep. 2010)

Ich finde, man sollte man zwischen Taktik unterscheiden, die hilfreich ist, um mit den Gesetzeshütern hilfreich umzugehen - wenn mich die Polizei anhält, dann beschimpfe ich die nicht gleich - und Sinn und Zweck eines Verfahrens, das aufgrund der Medien mehr zum Spektakel als ein sachgerechtes Verfahren, das lange dauert und dessen Ausgang - und das weiß auch die Staatsanwaltschaft - ungewiß ist. Drogenbesitz ist das eine, den Nachweis zu führen, ist etwas anderes, jeder hat vielleicht schon mal was geklaut, ist aber nicht erwischt worden, nicht jedes Verbrechen läßt sich* zweifelsfrei *nachweisen.
Das hat nichts mit Promi oder Nicht-Promi zu tun.

Ich kann wissen, daß etwas so ist, aber ich kann es ggfs. nicht nachweisen, und zwar so, daß es einer gerichtlichen Untersuchung standhält, das ist halt das Rechtssystem, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Und meine Vermutung, Verdacht oder Gewißheit ist kein gerichtsfester Beweis.

Ich kenne Leute, die besitzen Drogen, Anzeigen zwecklos, weil ich weiß, daß man denen das nicht nachweisen kann. Also wozu dann den Aufwand betreiben oder veranlassen ?

Bevor dann die Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft oder Gerichtsbarkeit einen langwierigen Prozeß mit ungewißem Ausgang führt, ist es in den USA durchaus üblich diese Art von Deal zu machen, lieber jetzt eine Schuldigerklärung und Geldstrafe, als ein verlorener Prozeß wegen Mangeln an Beweisen. Wenn das ein Geschworenengericht ist, dann sind die höchster Beeinflussung ausgesetzt, nicht unbedingt sachgerechter, sondern lediglich sachdienlicher im Interesse der jeweiligen Seite, das kann hilfreich sein, wenn ein Unschuldiger frei kommt, aber auch zu einem Freispruch eines Schuldigen führen: Wie heißt es so schön, vor Gericht ist es wie auf hoher See, da weiß nicht mal Gott, was raus kommt oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Gilt in Amiland eigentlich auch das Prinzip "gleiches Recht für Alle" ??


----------

